# Heritable sternum problem



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Where do you stand?

A friend of mine purchased a kitten 12 weeks old on the premise of breeding and show quality. A vet check & second opinion 4 days later diagnosed Xiphisternum (Protruding sternum). Having contacted the breeder for her thoughts on the matter she denies all knowledge and says in her opinion will be ok to breed and with luck may be able to pass her off at a show. My thoughts after vets advice, are not to breed but having paid top dollar for a show/breeding kitten, she is now only pet quality. Should the breeder refund and take back?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is a difficult one, no breeder can ever garauntee a cat will be succesfully shown/bred. They can only say they beleive they are of show/breed potential. Do you think she sold her knowingly having a protruding sternum?

If it was only 4 days after she had the kitten i would say she was completly within her rights to ask for a refund, its when things crop up weeks/months/years down the line, it is the unfortunate risk you take when buying a show/breed kitten.

Maybe the breeder could offer her another kitten in exchange.

As for breeding from this kitten having never had this problem i cant really comment, i do know of succesfull show cats that have this though.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Trouble is, sternums can pop at any time, so there is no proof that it was there when the kitten was purchased, so how would you prove that the kitten was "not fit for purpose" at the point of sale. If you buy for breed/show there is no guarantee at the end of the day that the cat will ever fulfill either of those requirements. If you choose to pay a premium for that then that is your gamble.

Is it a inny outy or a fixed sternum? Technically there is nothing to stop your friend breeding with her, but it is a withholding fault, that she may or may not pass on to her kittens. Also if it is just a small protusion, you could find that as the kitten grows and muscles up more that it disappears naturally. You can feel the sternum more in very long bodied kittens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

It is an awkward one because there is never any guarantee that a kitten sold as show or breeding will ever be suitable for either.

It is certainly something that she should discuss further with the breeder though. Hope they get a good outcome

Lou
X


----------

